# lowrance elite 5 with GPS



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

can anyone verify if you can or cannot disable the GPS in these units, will be running off of a 12v 9ah battery and would like to have the option of GPS but do not want it running all the time.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I turn my mine off on my ice machine when i dont need it. It draws your battery down while its on. You should be able too. Its under the navigation menu.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks, just wanted to verify before I bought one!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

does anyone know if there is a chip that shows gps detail for the great miami river?


----------

